# Tablerunner project underway



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I was hoping I could get this finished before I pack my machines up so we can pull out on Sunday, but I don't think I'm going to make it. I finished embroidering the top of this early this morning, but still need to quilt and bind it.

(Pictures replaced below)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Very nice CJ. Do you have fun cutting the "runner" threads (or whatever you call them) from your embroidery designs?

And how big a box of embroidery thread colors do you have?

Angie


----------



## MTTMATSUA (May 23, 2007)

GORGEOUS!!!

And although you may have mentioned this previously, what kind of machine do you have??? When I see what you do, I feel like mine is from the Stone Age...wait, it is!!! LOL!!!

...okay, back to stitching w/ my bone needles and palm frond thread....

=)Bonnie


----------



## threadneedle (Nov 14, 2006)

CJ, Where do you get your fabric? I like the combination you used. I'm on a fabric fast, trying to use up some of what I have by finishing my UFOs, but your picture is very tempting!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Angie, I try to use designs that were digitized well without many jump stitches, I HATE cutting those. I have the set of Isacord polyester threads, which I mostly use for embroidery, then various cotton ones that I also love to use, but try not to do so in excess as they throw a lot of lint, regardless of the quality when you embroider with them.

Thank you WIHH. Amazing what these machines can do isn't it?

MTTMATSUA, I have 3 in the RV, 2 machines and a serger. Bernina 730, 630, and a 1300mdc serger.

threadneedle, I buy fabric mostly from The Fat Quarter Shop (my favorite place)! Because I can't store much fabric in the RV, I buy Charm Squares and Jelly Rolls a lot, they're pre-cut (and pinked) 5 inch squares, and the Jelly's are 2-1/2 x 44 inch strips, all from a fabric collection.

Most of those charm squares are from Moda's Chocolate series, and the embroidery background is Osnaburg, I use it quite a bit in my projects... so much that I buy it by the bolt, when I get a 50% off coupon from JoAnn's.


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

CJ, you're such a talent!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

:angel: CJ this is really another beautiful project you are making. I will be on vacation this coming week I hope to get a few projects done myself. :baby04: 
bopeep


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks all. I started quilting on it yesterday, decided to use a super light weight thread (Bottom Line) and just hate it... so I'm ripping all the quilting out. LOL I definitely won't get it finished now before we leave, sewing machines get packed up tomorrow. For 2 weeks, EEP!


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

this is absolutely beautiful, thanks for the inspiration and picture!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Well we're back from Missouri and I finally finished my little topper this morning. I still have to wash it so the needle holes from the previous quilting that I ripped out go away.

I think I'm going to make a coordinating quilt, this matches our new recliners!










Close up of the decorative stitching I used on the binding, and around the embroidering border:


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Oh, CJ, I really like that. I think embroidery and quilts go together beautifully. Well done. I think I'm going to have to make an embroidered quilt. Your projects are so inspiring.

I made an embroidered quilt for one of my sons. Maybe later I can dig it out and photograph it for a post.

 RedTartan


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you RedTartan, I love the combination too, it's like applique but less work!

I'd love to see a picture of your quilt, seeing other's projects really inspires me!


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Beautiful! Nice work!

I'm llike MTT..back to my bone needles lol


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Amazing work CJ. You are a talent. If you ever get up our way, PNW. I would love to have to come to one of our guild meetings. You would fit right in girl.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Any nuke plants out there any more? LOL If not, we probably won't be heading that way. Gotta go where the work is.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hey CJ - if you need a nuke plant to come visit. Brownsferry is with about 30 miles of me. and they've been bringing the 2nd reactor back up to speed. And they may bring the one in Scottsboro AL back online, and Chattanooga has one. My Uncle was a nuke engineer, and was at each of those places earlier.

Angie


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Beautiful, CJ that is really beautiful, you do such lovely work.
bopeep


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

WOW! So much talent in one little person!

Really pretty CJ!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone, for the compliments. Yesterday I decided I liked it so well on the back of the chair, that I decided to make a matching one for the other chair and use them as antimacassars! I pieced it yesterday, and plan to start embroidering it today. 

I'm sure glad I happened to save the modified embroidery design, as it required splitting to fit, and I might not come up with the same thing twice LOL.

Angie, if any of those plants are Entergy, we may end up down that way. Someone at Waterford outside New Orleans has been after hubby to come work on a project, but we've avoided it because there's no RV park nearby that we can find. Also, we tray our hardest to stay in more moderate places due to being in the RV, and avoid the extreme heat and cold areas.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Okay, everyone's probably bored looking at these, but I finished my matching one and decided to use the pair of these as antimacassars for our chairs. Now I need new pillows and a new table runner, because the others no longer match! LOL


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

How pretty! I love the colors.


----------



## PAcountry (Jun 29, 2007)

those are amazing you have such talent. I love how well they go with the chairs


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

CJ, I love the tablerunner! You really did a great job of picking out fabrics that complement each other.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Lovely fabrics, I really like these. They'd make a beautiful full size quilt.
You girls are making these fancy embroidery machines look mighty tempting.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you. The fabric is the Chocolat line from Moda, other than the center embroidered border, that's simply Osnaburg, a favorite of mine for incorporating into quilts. I like the homespun look it adds.

As for the fabric, those are all pre-cut 5 inch charm squares, so piecing this was a breeze. I really enjoy using Charm packs, as you get a good selection from an entire line of fabric. I am going to make a matching quilt.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

EXTROIDINARRE !!! SPECTACULAR !!!! I use thoes colors myself ! I just cant freekin imagine you have room to sew in a motorhome - I d LOVE to see you in action !!!!!!
My FIL built, and tore down Trojan Nuclear Power Plant on the Columbia River in Oregon, if your up this way get in touch with me - I know some nice Rv sites !!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you Miz Mary! I get a lot of emails off of my blog asking about quilting and space in an RV. We have a 5th wheel actually. Here's a picture of my setup; my sewing machine with the embroidery module is on the built in desk, and my other machine is in front of the kitchen counter on a SewEzi table.

I keep baskets (10 total) on top of all the slides with quilt projects and threads, and of course the cabinet below the TV is full of gadgets... and the storage space under the bed houses my "stash"... LOL

PS.. my hubby worked out a Trojan for 3 years, sure wish it was still there!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ I'm glad you mentioned what type of table the white one is over by the sink. And I think you're doing grand with the sewing RV. I absolutely LOVE the windows in that sewing corner and the rest of the place there. (when you work in a cubical in a bay with NO windows, you really really learn to appreciate windows).

Nice set up.

Angie


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WOW Cj , you are VERY organized !!!! What a comfy set up !! Does your hubby get the other end for his "area" ?! I suppose when you travel, you have to secure everything so it doesnt fly everywhere ?!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I meant, hubby worked out AT Trojan... LOL

Angie, the windows and natural lighting are wonderful to sew by. When we build again, my sewing room will have tons of window space. The SewEzi table has been a real life saver for me, nifty little thing!

Miz Mary, yep hubby has and equal half of the space for his things, and most of the basement storage area. Everything gets secured when we travel yes. The sewing machines go into their padded cases and ride in the front closet. But most things actually stay right where they're at. Industrial strength velcro is some wonderful stuff!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I finished the matching table runner to the chair back covers this morning... now for pillows and a quilt!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's so pretty. Wish I were there sewing with you.

Angie


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Those are so nice. I have really thought about a long arm but because of space, I don't think so. The embroidery machine is getting some consideration!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

:dance: This is beautiful, I love seeing our work it is always so beautiful !!! Be sure to post the pillows and quilt when you get them done, I would love to see them tooo !!!
bopeep


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks ladies, I'll post the coordinating pillow and quilt when I get to them.

Long arms... I used to have a midarm (HQ16) before we sold our farm, and loved it. However, my quilting "style" has evolved and I do very little free motioning quilting anymore. I've come to enjoy doing it all my sewing machine, and doubt I'll ever go back to frame quilting.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks WIHH! I haven't been sewing much due to the heat, and my comuter has been on the fritz for about a month, replacement on order but hasn't shown up yet :grump: .

But I did finish another mini quilt this morning, again using the Chocolat fabrics.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

:angel: Very beautiful, I love the Chocolat fabrics. It has been very :flame: hot here toooo !!! I can't wait for some nice cooool weather. :clap: 
bopeep


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Bopeep, the heat is awful here too. Plugging the iron in the RV instantly raises the temp 10 degrees I swear... either way the a/c can't keep up!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ - on the air conditioning... try the space blanket window covering taped up - you can still sorts see outside and makes it at least 10* cooler inside.

And my aunt and uncle that live in a 5th wheeler, bought a very small window air conditioner and added to their 5th and said it makes all the difference and keeps the built in unit from pulling so much. (about $100 - $150).

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Angie, great idea but I don't think any of the RV parks we stay in would allow that. :grump:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

They are the hosts at the park they are in, and they plugged directly into the outside slot power outlet. Wouldn't hurt to ask.

Don't cook yourself.
Angie


----------

